# Official Aerial Photos & Video thread



## Tailgunner (Apr 25, 2015)

Lets see some of your Aerial work. 

This is nothing fancy, just taking the drone out for a spin. 

Dallas Texas shot along the Trinity river

DJI Phantom 2 w/Gopro 4 Black shot in 1080


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 17, 2015)

Dallas Flooding taken back in May. The photo shows an access ramp to the trinity river flood plains. This leads to a parking lot and small recreational lake on the left side of the bridge. The parking lot and lake are both under water.  Just think, the city wants to build a toll road next.


----------

